

Ask HN: What do you use to buy a house/condo? - amcnamar

1.  What's your preferred method for finding a new house, condo, or apartment?  MLS, Kijiji/Craigslist, Grapevine, other?<p>2.  What are your top three and bottom three considerations when looking for a purchase or rental? (cost, neighbourhood, schools, proximity to transit, restaurants, etc)
======
jhancock
CribQ - <http://sfbay.cribq.com/>

There are other cities it handles (choose the drop down) but it defaults to
sfbay (for me) and remembers your subdomain. Anyway, its a cool google map,
craiglist, route, list planner mashup a friend made.

There'a an iPhone app for it too.

~~~
amcnamar
Thanks for the reference

------
amock
I usually use Craigslist or recommendations from people I know who live where
I'm moving to.

My number one requirement is FiOS or service with a similar upload and
download rates. Rent and the kind of neighborhood are the other two important
factors for me.

------
dave1619
Get a good agent. They can be very valuable.

------
iamdave
1\. Location 2\. Cost 3\. Parking (I live in a fairly active city)

------
jasonlbaptiste
would rent be applicable here?

~~~
amcnamar
Sure would if monthly carrying costs are applicable

